# She's gone! Thank you for trying to help. (HELP - URGENT!!!)



## elevan (Dec 18, 2010)

My 5 week old pygmy nigi x was just found in the barn lying on her side and very very cold.  I think I feel a shallow pulse but that's the only sign of life!

I've got her wrapped in towels and under a heat lamp. What else do I do?!


----------



## elevan (Dec 18, 2010)

She still had hay in her mouth like she'd been chewing...maybe she got stepped on by the other goats or llama??

I don't know what happened...don't seem to be able to feel any broken bones


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 18, 2010)

Get her warm.  Giver her a B-12 shot.  If she can swallow drench her with some Nutra Drench or molasses diluted with water if you don't have any.  If she can't swallow, maybe you can tube her but I am not sure. Keep her upright and on her chest.  

Do whatever you can her warm and get some electrolytes into her. Make sure she stays upright.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 18, 2010)

That is all I have for you....


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh Im sorry...  What Jodie advised..I agree with...if you have no idea why...then its very hard to give advice???  

Apparently no signs before going down????


----------



## elevan (Dec 18, 2010)

She's gone!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 18, 2010)

That is the hardest part about raising goats. You lose some and you don't even know why they died. Sorry you lost her.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 18, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss.  Those sudden losses are really tough.


----------



## elevan (Dec 18, 2010)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Oh Im sorry...  What Jodie advised..I agree with...if you have no idea why...then its very hard to give advice???
> 
> Apparently no signs before going down????


She was perfectly fine 2 hours before when my DH went out to replenish the warm water for them.  He said she "answered" back when he called her name and he spent a few minutes cuddling with her.

She was my Christmas gift to my DH and her brother Snickers is what DH gave to me.  Now my DH is so heartbroken!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 18, 2010)

Im soooo soooo sorry!!!!    Im sure you guys are shocked!! Its really hard!! I know!!!   

At least you tried to help!!!  Sometimes its just out of our hands..


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm sorry.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## freemotion (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, how tragic!  I wondered, when you first posted, if she got bonked hard from the side...the hay in her mouth....sigh.  I lost one about the same age....my first.  I still tear up thinking about him.  Big, warm  from me...


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry honey. these losses are very hard indeed. 

but its all part of it.. the worst part for sure. hang in there
:-(


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, such a tragedy.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry......I know it hurts inside


----------



## elevan (Dec 18, 2010)

You know what I love about this forum?

It's that you guys / gals all have HEART.  And you all understand that even though we are talking about livestock we may also be talking about a cherished pet.

My DH just adored Holly and she showed just as much adoration back to him.

I let my goats be goats but when I go to the barn and have a seat and ask "who wants to visit today?" my goats always take turns coming to me to visit.  I don't always get the same goats everyday (except one of my kids and my herd queen) but it reminds me of how much I love them!

Being able to have your support and encouragement means a lot to my family.  Thank you.


----------



## warthog (Dec 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am so sorry.  I lost a 5 week old bottle baby last year in the same way.  Fine at night, dead when I went up the next morning.  I wish there was something more we could have done. 

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 18, 2010)

So so sorry to read your bad news - what a sad day for you guys


----------

